# Estrace cream...anyone use it?



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

My gyno prescribed Estrace cream for me last week. I was looking at information about this product, and it appears to be contraindicated for people who have had thyroid cancer (which I have). From what I can tell, the risk is becoming hypothyroid and needing an increase in meds; to counteract this, I would get labs done after starting it and more frequently for a while, I guess.

Do any of you use this drug/product (or other forms of Estrogen), and if so, what has been your experience? I left a message for the doctor to see if I should indeed use it, or if there are more significant risks involved.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Yes, my Gyno prescribed it for me and I used it 3 x. One day I was talking with my MIL who had estrogen to treat menopausal symptoms and then developed advanced stage 3 breast cancer in her late 70's and she flipped out. I stopped immediately - my grandmother dies of Uterine cancer and I was already questioning my taking it.

Stay away from the prescription estrogen creams -

On that note - Replens does a wonderful job in treating vaginal dryness and topical progesterone or Estrogen creams can help with menopause symptoms.

I am starting Now Black Cohosh 2 times a day for my own issues.

Coconut oil and Carlson Key E suppositories are also very soothing.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Interesting...thanks for the reply, Lovlkn.


----------

